# Pipeline Repaire Sleeves



## أبوفاتح (16 سبتمبر 2010)

Salam 3laykom, Kol 3am wa antom B kheir​ 
Please i have a question,​ 
We plan to rpaire our pipeline using more than 60 repaire sleeves​ 
CAN WE WELD THE SLEEVES ON THE PIPELINE, WITHOUT A FLOW RATE BECAUSE THE LINE WILL BE EMPTY
?
Or WE MUST KEEP THE FLOW INSIDE THE LINE, TO COOLING WELDED JOINT?​Thank you


----------



## محايد (16 سبتمبر 2010)

what is the service?


----------



## رمزة الزبير (17 سبتمبر 2010)

Api 570 يعطي مثالاً واضحاً 
appendix c—examples of repairs
الصفحة رقم c-1
نرفقه لكم :


----------



## محايد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> Api 570 يعطي مثالاً واضحاً
> appendix c—examples of repairs
> الصفحة رقم c-1
> نرفقه لكم :



*السلام عليكم
هل استطيع تطبيق API 570 لصيانة/ اصلاح انابيب الماء drinking or raw water? 
شكرا*


----------



## رمزة الزبير (18 سبتمبر 2010)

الإستثناءات موضحة ب 
1.2.2 Excluded and Optional Piping Systems
PAGE 1-1


----------



## محايد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أبوفاتح قال:


> Salam 3laykom, Kol 3am wa antom B kheir​
> Please i have a question,​
> We plan to rpaire our pipeline using more than 60 repaire sleeves​
> CAN WE WELD THE SLEEVES ON THE PIPELINE, WITHOUT A FLOW RATE BECAUSE THE LINE WILL BE EMPTY
> ...



In order to assist you, i want the following :
pipeline service
Defect size
Sleeve type

below is general practice, it may not be applicable at your problem.

لا اعتقد ان بقاء الانبوب يعمل من عدمه ذا اهمية
الاهم هو اذا وجد في الانبوب خلل من خلاله يتسرب الهواء الى الداخل الخط ، فيجب رفع ضغط الـ flow الى حوالي 80psi
until you remove the trapped air for operation and safety issues


----------



## محايد (18 سبتمبر 2010)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> الإستثناءات موضحة ب
> 1.2.2 Excluded and Optional Piping Systems
> PAGE 1-1



good
i never consider industrial codes as holly books


----------



## أبوفاتح (19 سبتمبر 2010)

Thank you all
Pipeline service Crude oil, 20bars , Thick 7,14, 
Defecte size Up to 50% of the thickness, internal corrosion
Sleeve type: Split sleeve


----------



## abdelaliali (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الافادة


----------



## محايد (19 سبتمبر 2010)

*Prci*




أبوفاتح قال:


> Thank you all
> Pipeline service Crude oil, 20bars , Thick 7,14,
> Defecte size Up to 50% of the thickness, internal corrosion
> Sleeve type: Split sleeve



السلام عليكم
الأخ ابو فاتح قبل البدء اريد ان اكد هنا للمرة العاشرة من 5 اعوام بانه يجب علينا كمهندسين ان لا نسلم بالمواصفات العالمية ...نعم هي افضل الموجود لكنها قد لا تكون الافضل لبعض التطبيقات، بل لربما كانت كارثة بكل معنى للكلمة.
لانك لو تابعت انتاج مراكز البحوث في العالم في كل المجالات ،نجد انهم لم يسلموا رؤسهم لكاتبي تلك المواصفات، بل قاموا بمبادرات في مجال البحث للتطوير :
بعض تلك البحوت تتحدث عن آستحداث اليات جديدة لعمل صيانة الخطوط آليا دون اللجوء الى اغلاقها اثناء الصيانةـ ومن اجل ذلك قاموا بعدد من التجارب المبدانيةفي هذا المجال.
الدراسة قامت بها الجمعية العامة لبحوث خطوط الأنابيب عام 2007 م
Pipeline Research Council International----------PRCI​The objectives of the project were to develop and build a prototype automated system for
corrosion repair welding operations on in-service liquid and gas transmission pipelines that
incorporates a real-time adaptive control system (to ensure reliable welding conditions) and to
validate the system by performing a field trial.​
سوف اتابع 
وسوف احاول ان ابعث لك بكتاب تفصيلي من 300 صفحة حول صيانة الانابيب التي تفقد جزء من سماكتها بسبب التآكل او عوامل التعرية الداخلية
جرب هذا الموقع
http://www.fitness4service.com/products/PipelineResearchCouncil.htm
ملف تفصيلي
http://www.netl.doe.gov/technologies/oil-gas/publications/td/NT41633_FG123105.PDF


----------



## أبوفاتح (17 أكتوبر 2010)

thak u brother,


----------

